# Hobie Outback or Hobie Revo 13



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi All ,

I'm new in fishing kayak , this is my first kayak , need some advise . 
I have been reading through all the posts about yaks but I am a little unsure as to what I should purchase. I have narrowed down my search to these models , I am uncertain on which direction I should head in. These are the things I will be looking at doing
General fishing in Botany Bay , Syd Harbour and Pitt water 
occassionally head to Longreef(weather permitting and confidence)
Now the two yaks I have found are the
Hobie Revo 13
Hobie Outback
Any help would be much apreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Yakass posted a link recently that should answer your question.

http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40118#p330641

Edit: My post above shows a row of dots in place of the ID of a person well known in Australian kayak fishing discussion forums. I presume he was barred by previous mods for advertising. While that may or may not be the case, [email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected] (remove the @ symbols) deserves recognition for this article.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Outback is more fisho friendly in layout. Revo is more kayaker friendly, wetter but better in rougher conditions also needs more thought re fishing layout.

In Vic where hobies are by far the the most popular fishing yaks, mainly bay fishing so little need for surf entries and large swell etc. The most popular are the outbacks and PAs.

Be aware new models coming out soon with have PA style seats for greater comfort. So there will be lots of older S/H models coming on the market as a consequence.

Whatever you get, first upgrade should be larger rudder


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

laneends said:


> Outback is more fisho friendly in layout. Revo is more kayaker friendly, wetter but better in rougher conditions also needs more thought re fishing layout.
> 
> In Vic where hobies are by far the the most popular fishing yaks, mainly bay fishing so little need for surf entries and large swell etc. The most popular are the outbacks and PAs.
> 
> ...


Add to the above, wave slap on the hull of an Outbacks may be annoying for some. Revo has a quieter hull.


----------



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks laneeds and oncebitten . I just bought my 2nd outback from my friend , cost me 1800 with turbo fin . Really thank a lot for both of your advice .


----------

